# screen locking up



## m1pete (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi, I am new to FreeBSD from Linux but I am trying to solve a problem, the computer seems to lock up also the mouse locks after a short time of not using the computer.  

The only way that I have found to unlock the PC is by pressing the CTRL button, can anyone advise me on how to stop the PC locking up please.

Thanks ...Peter.:stud


----------



## gentoobob (Feb 7, 2013)

First thing first...check your logs...are there any error messages in the logs?  

Next, when does computer computer lock up?  Is it when the screen saver kicks on?  Maybe your system is trying to go into standby and ACPI isnt working well on your system for whatever reason.  If you have a certain type of PC, google your PC model with FreeBSD as a keyword and see what you find.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 7, 2013)

What does "locking up" mean, exactly?  If pressing CTRL unlocks it, it isn't locking up.  No details are given on what release of FreeBSD, what video card is being used, or anything else, really.  It could be AllowEmptyInput, but we don't know if it was even running X.


----------



## m1pete (Feb 8, 2013)

*lockup*

Thanks for the fast replys, I have solved the problem.  I have up dated to the new PCBSD 9.1 and it seems to of solved it. I was using the old PCBSD 9.0 not FreeBSD I am sorry for any confusion, but thanks for all your advice.

Cheers, Peter.


----------

